# Darby Creek Metro Park Special Deer Reduction Areas



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Anybody familiar with this? Do they do this every year or is this a first?
"Beginning at the end of November, several Metro Parks will be taking part in deer reduction efforts. These efforts will impact visitors' use of the parks, including several closures.
Slate Run Metro Park will be closed from November 30 to December 1, and Clear Creek Metro Park will be closed from November 30 to December 3. While it will not be closing, Battelle Darby Creek Metro Park will also be involved in deer reduction efforts. Several areas of the park will be designated as deer reduction areas and open to hunting according to Ohio Division of Wildlife rules. These areas will be open during the firearm deer season, November 30 to December 6 and December 19-20. These reduction efforts are necessary in order to keep deer populations at a sustainable level, and the deer taken by Metro Park employees during culls are donated to area charities providing food to the poor."


----------



## ab8jc (Feb 19, 2007)

Years ago I volunteered at Darby Creek. They didn't have it then.


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

Me and a friend drove ever to darby 4 years ago and talked to the ranger about it and did some minor scouting. They will give you all the info you need. We had heard it gets pretty crowded for the gun hunt. We were going to bow hunt it but never did. This type of hunt (that seems like it could be easy pickings) can drawl a lot of attention and become overcrowded. You'll be out there with people you don't know about, so be careful if you go.


----------

